# Solved: Can not install 98, CDR101: Not ready reading drvie E



## star_tek (Oct 5, 2005)

hi,
Can not get to install win 98 on this packard bell With AMD k6 366MHz machine.
I am using win 98 boot disk and @ the A: promt I tried to switch to E (cd rom) and it gives me this 
CDR101: Not ready reading drive E Abort, Retry, Fail?

If I change the boot sequence to Cdrom, a, C and start without floppy it says No bootable CD in CD rom, I tried with XP, 2000, ME. and also this 98 is a bootable CD.

Updated the bios and no help
changed the master-slave-primary-secondary combinations between CDROM and Hard drive nothing.

I am lost at this point.

Any help is highly apriciated


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Are you certain that the CD ROM is designated as E:?
Can you read any CD that gets put in the E: drive?


----------



## star_tek (Oct 5, 2005)

yes, further I have tried the letters D, F and R also. Can not get to read any CD at all. I tried 4 different CDRoms and one DVD Rom and 2 Burners.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

When the boot disk loads, does it show what the drive letter being assigned to the CD ROM is? This should take any guesswork.

Have you tried using a known working cable on the drive?

Could also just be a bad drive. They are not that expensive to replace if that is the case.


----------



## star_tek (Oct 5, 2005)

ok, I have tried 2 cables. Nothing. I also tried the BANANA flavor boot disk(no RAM drive) nothing ...


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So it could still be a defective drive itself?


----------



## star_tek (Oct 5, 2005)

what do you mean? Sorry, I realy do not get it. 
So far I have tried 7 different drives. They are all working drives.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So you have tried:

7 different CD ROM drives
All the Master/Slave / Primary/Secondary Controller combinations
Known working cable

It shows up correctly in the computer's BIOS each time or not. If the computer doesn't recognize the drive, the operating system won't


----------



## star_tek (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks BOB,
It was a bad cable.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

star_tek said:


> I have tried 2 cables.


Glad you got it working. That was from my second post to try. But from your response I thought you already tried 2 cables. Were they both bad?


----------

